# 7 year olds -- Kissing???



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

My dd told me last night that this boy (her 'boyfriend') kissed her. First on the cheek and then on the mouth. What am I supposed to make of this??? I am happy that she felt comfortable enough to tell me, but am horrified that she thinks kissing boys at 7 is ok.

Anyone else btdt???

I am scared to over-react because I DO want dd to continue to talk with me about these things. . . but this seems really young to me.

Amy


----------



## Earthy Mama (Jun 4, 2004)

My and a neighbor boy kissed when I was 5 or 6 and he was 4 or 5. We just wanted to see what it was like. I didn't kiss another boy until I was 17!


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

what did she think about it?


----------



## babygirl24 (Jun 29, 2004)

I would gently discuss how it made her feel and lead it into maybe we should wait until we are a little older to try it again.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

It's normal to experiment like that. My oldest is 8(in Grade 3) and they have been told at school since Grade 1(or K, but I think it was Grade 1) that they aren't allowed to kiss at school - girls or boys.

There's a group of them(6 or 7) who've all had the same "boyfriend" since K. Poor kid, he doesn't even know it.lol


----------



## 1xmom (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:

There's a group of them(6 or 7) who've all had the same "boyfriend" since K. Poor kid, he doesn't even know it.lol








Too funny.

My dd told me her friend in school still has a boyfriend and it is the boy that moved away about two months ago.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

thanks! this is making me feel a lot better


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

my oldest (6.5) has had tons of "girlfriends" in the last 2 years. We have talked about how it's ok to kiss someone on the cheek if you both say it's ok, and that mouth kissing is only for married couples (and in that we include all grownups who are a couple) and mommas and daddies.


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

My 7yo dd has been really interested in that sort of thing lately, too. I suspect it is imitation more than anything.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

My now 8 year-old son has told me about a few different girls he has kissed, the first one being in Kindergarten.

I was seriously freaked at first, but looking back I kissed a boy or two in early grade school. Like a pp, I was much older before I kissed any others. I think when kids are real young, like ours are now, it's not a scary thing because it doesn't have the potential to lead to anything more (for MOST kids). I remember as I got into the upper grade school grades I would hardly look at boys because I knew more about sex and it was SCARY!


----------



## duckling (Feb 24, 2007)

I definitely remember getting kissed by a classmate during a playdate at his house. I was about 6 or 7 at the time. I remember being like "EEEEEWWWW, gross!" and didn't kiss a boy again. (Lo and behold, I turned out queer. My response may be an outlier.







)

I don't think it's anything to be worried about if it was just a kiss. I would, however, talk to your dd. This could also be a segway into a conversation about personal space and appropriate v. inappropriate touching. I would certainly mention something about setting boundaries in an age-appropriate way.

Good luck!


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

i've been hearing from dd1 (kindergarten) about how she and her best friend chase a boy, want to marry him, etc, for months. then last week i heard the scoop on who kisses whom at school (mary kisses john, jane kisses sam, etc.). it did seem to be the girls initiating most of it in her class.

and my best friend has many a time recalled how she and a boy used to hide behind the garbage cans at school and kiss, in 1st grade (1971).

so don't sweat it.


----------

